# Holyhead port



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Arriving into the port after midnight on a ferry from Dublin. Anyone any knowledge of somewhere in the locality to park up for the night.

Trevor


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

TM59 said:


> Arriving into the port after midnight on a ferry from Dublin. Anyone any knowledge of somewhere in the locality to park up for the night.
> Trevor


Loads of places depends what you want. If it's not windy go to beach promenade, park at the furthest end near sailing club. To get to the promenade leave the Port and head towards town centre where you will see the brown signs 
Alternatively go to the Ports Long Stay car park but make sure you're up and about by 0900 hrs just before the traffic warden gets there. 
Alternatively head to Morrison's supermarket on the outskirts of Town and park on one of the side roads near entrance to the store (HGV's park there all the time).

You don't say what date your arriving, PM me if you want more exact info


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

If you drive past security coming out of the port - it's quite a distance from the boat - you'll come to a roundabout. Normal traffic goes straight on, but if you turn left, hugging a high wall on your left, you'll find parking on the left after - maybe half a mile?

Someone comes round next morning collecting parking fees (£7 about 18 months ago) but she wouldn't take anything from us as we only arrived after midnight.

I thought I wouldn't sleep with the noise but it was fine, though I did use the earplugs!


----------

